# iPhone reconditionné ou iPhone "ancien modèle", que faire pour remplacer mon iPhone 6(s) qui est presque mort?



## Zebrinha (3 Août 2021)

Hello à tous!

Comme d'autres (d'après ce que je lis dans le forum) je me pose la question pour remplacer mon iPhone 6 (ou 6s, je ne me rappelle jamais) qui après un vol plané a eu l'écran cassé dans un coin, heureusement le plastique protecteur a empêché qu'il ne se transforme en "déco toile d'araignée". Il fonctionne encore bien... sauf quand tout d'un coup l'écran tactile ne répond plus... ce qui arrive de plus en plus souvent (j'ai beau toucher, essayer, ça ne veut plus, en général ça revient au bout d'une, deux ou trois minutes...) Mais bon, je sens bien que ce pauvre hère va me lâcher... Je l'avais racheté à quelqu'un qui voulait changer et ça s'est bien passé (il a même eu la gentillesse de transférer mes données du vieil iPhone 3 que j'avais à l'iPhone 6...)
Maintenant, vu l'état du tel, j'aimerais en changer, mais ne pas acheter du neuf ni acheter le dernier en date (question d'écologie et aussi de budget)... Evidemment, je pourrais aller vers d'autres marques, mais j'ai assez de soucis pour piger et utiliser, j'ai du Apple dans tout, j'y reste pour ne pas trop me mélanger les trucs... (mon iPhone 6 n'était pas non plus reconnu par mon ordi MacMini sous Mojave, ce qui m'a pas mal embêté, ça ira peut-être mieux avec un plus récent)

Je suis allée voir au refurb Store chez Apple, je ne vois pas trop grand chose... et à ce que je lis dans les différents fils, il y a beaucoup de déçus du reconditionné....
Je sais que si j'achète n'importe lequel à partir du X, il sera bien meilleur que ce que j'avais (il me faut beaucoup de mémoire - je fais des tas de photos- donc 128 Go minimum (c'est ce que j'ai) et qu'il fasse des photos de bonne qualité (je me mélange un peu les pinceaux avec les modèles, j'entend que tel modèle est mieux pour les photos, que un tel fait de la macro... etc etc...)
Et (problème assez lourd pour moi) je ne vais pas savoir comment transférer mes photos et mes données dans le nouveau (en gardant évidemment le même numéro) pour l'instant je n'ai que l'abonnement mensuel de 1€ au Cloud mais qui n'est plus suffisant pour tout y stocker...
J'ai un peu peur d'être obligée de tout remettre "manuellement sur le nouveau tel (applis banque, What's App, météo etc) tous ces machins que j'ai galéré à installer... 

En bref (ça fait beaucoup de questions!)
- Quelqu'un a une idée géniale? Refurb store? Achat d'un iPhone plus ancien (128 Go mini) neuf chez Apple? (si on peut encore?)
Je suis ouverte aux bonnes idées... (sachant pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas Zebtosaure (c'est moi) je suis pas douée du tout, l'informatique est plus proche du javanais que du français pour moi...)
- Si on retransfert tout via le Cloud, garde t-on tout ce qu'on avait dans l'ancien tel? Il me semble que oui?  J'ai entendu qu'il y avait un abonnement à 3€ par mois qui conviendrait à mes 11 mille photos (je vais faire le ménage aussi...)


Merci de vos avis éclairés!

Zeb (Et le feu  fut!)


----------



## Sly54 (3 Août 2021)

Salut 



Zebrinha a dit:


> pour remplacer mon iPhone 6 (ou 6s, je ne me rappelle jamais) qui après un vol plané a eu l'écran cassé dans un coin


Réglages / général / Informations : tu sauras si tu as un 6 ou un 6S.
Le 6 est limité à iOS12, je crois que le 6S va plus loin.

On trouve des prix pas mal sur les iPhone 12 neufs (chez Amz par exemple).
Et pour le transfert des données, normalement en passant par iCloud tout devrait être rapatrié. Mais je n'ai pas encore testé, mon iPhone6 à moi  n'a pas encore pris de gain et pourrait être changé dans quelques mois.


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Août 2021)

Coucou @Sly54 !


Sly54 a dit:


> Réglages / général / Informations : tu sauras si tu as un 6 ou un 6S.


Bon, ben c'est un iPhone 6.
Je suis anti-Amazon, donc je ne vais pas aller trop farfouiller là-bas... 

Donc je vais continuer à chercher un iPhone récent-mais-pas-forcément-le dernier ailleurs... et pour le Cloud , si je ne cherche pas mon iPhone dans al boutique Apple, ils ne vont sas doute pas m'aider à faire le transfert
Sauf si mon vieux clou me lâche vraiment, il n'y a pas d'urgence absolue... je peux attendre et chercher... 
Il n'y a pas des nouveautés à la rentrée? (qui baisseraient peut-être le prix des modèles "ancienne collection"?)

Zeb (ah, je viens de voir passer un trilobite! (ça date de l'ère primaire, c'est très très vieux!)


----------



## MrTom (4 Août 2021)

Hello,

Il va y avoir la gamme d'iPhone 13 à la rentrée, oui.

Pour le transfert entre les deux appareils, et avoir une copie des fichiers avant que le 6 ne meurt et ne soit plus utilisable -> iCloud, même un forfait 200Go à 2,99€ pendant quelques semaines, voire mois, ne coute RIEN par rapport à la quantité de photos que tu ne voudrais pas perdre... soyons raisonnable !

Il n'y a pas d'iPhone sur le refurb d'Apple pour le moment et ici on te déconseillera généralement les iPhones reconditionnés par des tiers autres qu'Apple, vu le traffic de pièces détachées et de batteries de mauvaise qualité qui y sont utilisées.

Si tu es pressé, il y a eu un saut en qualité sur les photos depuis l'iPhone 11, c'est toujours aujourd'hui un excellent choix.


----------



## Sud083 (4 Août 2021)

Amazon n’est pas si mauvais choix pour les produits d’Apple et permettent souvent d’avoir de bonnes remises [emoji6]

Concernant les performances photos si c’est important pour toi la gamme pro est mieux et les iPhone 12 Pro permettent de prendre des photos nativement en Raw

Par contre 11000 photos sur ton iPhone quel intérêt ? 
AirDrop ou transfert d’images pour déjà faire le tri des photos intéressantes ou non et les avoir sur ton ordinateur pour les travailler.

Après la photothèque iCloud mais faut avoir le forfait de stockage approprié te permet de les avoir sur le cloud et non pas sûr le stockage interne du téléphone


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Août 2021)

Hello @MrTom et @Sud083 

Merci de vos infos interessantes!


MrTom a dit:


> Pour le transfert entre les deux appareils, et avoir une copie des fichiers avant que le 6 ne meurt et ne soit plus utilisable -> iCloud, même un forfait 200Go à 2,99€ pendant quelques semaines, voire mois, ne coute RIEN par rapport à la quantité de photos que tu ne voudrais pas perdre... soyons raisonnable !


Oui, donc je n'ai pas rêvé, il existe un abonnement mensuel au Cloud à 2,99€...


Sud083 a dit:


> Concernant les performances photos si c’est important pour toi la gamme pro est mieux et les iPhone 12 Pro permettent de prendre des photos nativement en Raw


Je me tâte en effet... Je n'ai pas forcément besoin de faire du RAW en photo... mais des photos meilleures que ce que je fais en ce moment (où les lumières sont grillées et les petites nuances subtiles aussi!...), je n'aurais rien contre!




Sud083 a dit:


> Par contre 11000 photos sur ton iPhone quel intérêt ?
> AirDrop ou transfert d’images pour déjà faire le tri des photos intéressantes ou non et les avoir sur ton ordinateur pour les travailler.


Oui, je sais, il faut que je fasse un sérieux ménage!
Je n'ai pas réussi à transférer les photos dans mon Mac la dernière fois que j'ai essayé... j'ai donc laissé tomber. 
Je ne retravaille qu'une infime partie des photos, la plupart sont pour travailler et ne me servent plus après (celles que je devrais balancer oui.... )

Je vais encore cogiter... 
Zeb (zut, le trilobite est parti...)


----------



## Sud083 (4 Août 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Hello @MrTom et @Sud083
> 
> Merci de vos infos interessantes!
> 
> ...



Forfait iCloud qui peut être bien mais pas obligatoire même si tu fais beaucoup de photos et vidéos mais ça peut être top tout dépend de tes usages 

Lumières grillées et nuances subtiles aussi raison de plus pour shooter en Raw le jpeg n’est pas fais pour travailler les photos 

Faut trier au fur et à mesure sinon à la fin tu es perdue et tu as envie de tout supprimer 
À chaque fois que je fais une session je trie direct environ les 2/3 je supprime.

Pour Mac transfert d’image en reliant iPhone en usb aucun soucis et AirDrop aussi qui est bien et sans câble


----------



## Sly54 (4 Août 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Donc je vais continuer à chercher un iPhone récent-mais-pas-forcément-le dernier ailleurs.


Je comprends l'idée de ne pas vouloir un iPhone trop récent mais… dis toi que si tu en prends un récent (genre, la gamme actuelles iPhone 12) tu pourras le garder plus longtemps que si tu prenais un iPhone d'il y a 2/3 ans.
De plus, la gamme des 12 est encore vendue neuf par Apple (et nettement moins cher par Amz), contrairement à des modes plus anciens (11 ou X).




Zebrinha a dit:


> et pour le Cloud , si je ne cherche pas mon iPhone dans al boutique Apple, ils ne vont sas doute pas m'aider à faire le transfert


Hormis pour les photos (11000, waou !!), iCloud gratuit est génial pour partager ses contacts / signets Safari / Notes / Calendriers avec son Mac.


----------



## Sud083 (4 Août 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je comprends l'idée de ne pas vouloir un iPhone trop récent mais… dis toi que si tu en prends un récent (genre, la gamme actuelles iPhone 12) tu pourras le garder plus longtemps que si tu prenais un iPhone d'il y a 2/3 ans.
> De plus, la gamme des 12 est encore vendue neuf par Apple (et nettement moins cher par Amz), contrairement à des modes plus anciens (11 ou X).
> 
> 
> ...



Après est ce pertinent d’acheter un iPhone même le 12 alors que dans 1 mois environ la nouvelle gamme sera présentée ?
Ce qui permettra de payer le 12 moins cher encore 

Entièrement d’accord pour iCloud je m’en sers d’ailleurs que pour ça [emoji6]


----------



## Sly54 (4 Août 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> Après est ce pertinent d’acheter un iPhone même le 12 alors que dans 1 mois environ la nouvelle gamme sera présentée ?


Bonne question, quelques éléments de réponse dans cet article :








						iPhone 12: Buy now or wait?
					

If you're in the market for a new iPhone, now is a great time to buy one.




					www.macworld.com


----------



## Neyres (4 Août 2021)

Puisque un des points important est la photo, je pense que attendre le 13 serait une bonne idée.


----------



## Zebrinha (5 Août 2021)

Hello à tous et merci pour vos réponses!

Je note effectivement que ça vaudrait la peine d'attendre la sortie du iPhone 13 pour me procure le 12...
(et avec le 12 Pro je peux donc faire de la photo en Raw... )



Sud083 a dit:


> Pour Mac transfert d’image en reliant iPhone en usb aucun soucis et AirDrop aussi qui est bien et sans câble


Euuuuuh, c'est pour transférer les photos de l'iPhone au mac? C'est à dire que Air Drop fonctionne d'un iPhone à un Mac?

Mon premier problème (ô dinosauridé quand tu nous tiens...) sera de transférer mes photos (triées ) et mes autres données dans le nouveau tel... (Nan, pas taper! J'en suis aux silex taillés moi...)

Il faudra que je voie les offres proposées par Apple and co

@Sly54 oui, je disais que je suis anti-Amz... les iPhone de chez Amz, ils viennent d'où? IL n'y a pas de soucis de contrefaçons et autres comme le reconditionné... (j'enfonce peut-être un gros mur en béton... euh, en pierre de taille!)

Zeb (tosaure)


----------



## Sud083 (5 Août 2021)

Oui et avec les anciens iPhone on peut prendre des photos Raw mais il faut une app tiers comme ProCam 8 ou Halide 

AirDrop ou transfert d’image pour transférer photos de iPhone vers Mac 
Après pour les autres données tu peux utiliser sauvegarde iCloud 
Après je ne transfert pas de photos de Mac vers iPhone mais la photothèque iCloud peut faire ça suivant le poids de ta photothèque différents forfait peuvent convenir [emoji6]

Amazon est revendeur Apple officiel donc c’est original et neuf et il y a régulièrement des bons plans.


----------



## Sly54 (5 Août 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> @Sly54 oui, je disais que je suis anti-Amz... les iPhone de chez Amz, ils viennent d'où? IL n'y a pas de soucis de contrefaçons et autres comme le reconditionné...


Ils devraient être neufs en provenance directe de chez Apple. Vérifie bien que c'est vendu par Amz.


----------



## Zebrinha (7 Août 2021)

Les gars, merci de vos idées et suggestions qui éclairent ma torche en bois...
Je vais surveiller les sorties...



Sly54 a dit:


> Ils devraient être neufs en provenance directe de chez Apple. Vérifie bien que c'est vendu par Amz.


C'est à dire pas d'une marketplace ou d'un autre revendeur répertorié dans le listing pour chaque article proposé...

Zeb vous souhaite un bon week-end sans trop de pluie...


----------



## Sly54 (7 Août 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> C'est à dire pas d'une marketplace ou d'un autre revendeur répertorié dans le listing pour chaque article proposé...


C'est exactement ça


----------



## Zebrinha (9 Août 2021)

Hello @Sly54 


Sly54 a dit:


> C'est exactement ça


Good!


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Septembre 2021)

Hello tout le monde,

Suite à mes interrogations, et en en parlant autour de moi, j'ai un pote photographe qui a l'iPhone 12 Pro et qui compte prendre le 13 dès sa sortie... et me revendrait son 12 d'occase... ce serait super, il vient de chez Apple, est encore sous garantie, bref, ce serait une solution de rêve... J'espère d'ici là que mon pauvre iPhone 6 cabossé tienne le choc...  et que je parvienne à m'abonner au Cloud (3€/mois), pour le moment j'ai le 1€/mois (pas suffisant)... Et je vais faire un peu de ménage dans mes photos... 

Quand j'aurais ce précieux 12 Pro- si ça se fait comme ça-  il suffira d'aller dans le Cloud pour récupérer toutes mes données stockées dans mon iPhone 6? C'est -euh!- aussi facile que ça? J'imagine qu'il faudra que je refasse le bidule tactile (reconnaissance de mon index taillé au silex) et que je remet les codes de mes accès à toutes les applis...? Ah la la... ça va être sport

Arf, vous aurez encore l'occasion d'entendre des bruits de caverne façon Zebdino!... 

Bon week-end tout le monde!
Zeb (et le feu fut!)


----------



## Sud083 (4 Septembre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Hello tout le monde,
> 
> Suite à mes interrogations, et en en parlant autour de moi, j'ai un pote photographe qui a l'iPhone 12 Pro et qui compte prendre le 13 dès sa sortie... et me revendrait son 12 d'occase... ce serait super, il vient de chez Apple, est encore sous garantie, bref, ce serait une solution de rêve... J'espère d'ici là que mon pauvre iPhone 6 cabossé tienne le choc... et que je parvienne à m'abonner au Cloud (3€/mois), pour le moment j'ai le 1€/mois (pas suffisant)... Et je vais faire un peu de ménage dans mes photos...
> 
> ...



Pour les photos je te conseille avec ton nouveau téléphone de passer soit par photo iCloud (flux de photo) ou alors même de repartir de zéro..
Honnêtement as tu l’intérêt d’avoir ces milliers de photos sur ton téléphone ?
Fais un bon tri déjà 

Toutes les données sauvegardées sur ton iPhone 6 avec iCloud et uniquement celle-ci tu pourras les récupérer sur l’iPhone 12 Pro quand tu l’auras réinitialise et mis avec ton identifiant 
Apple ID tu récupéreras les données iCloud

Pas de Touch ID sur iPhone 12 Pro mais Face ID qui est un système de reconnaissance Facial, rudement pratique avec le masque d’ailleurs [emoji16]


----------



## Gwen (4 Septembre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Quand j'aurais ce précieux 12 Pro- si ça se fait comme ça-  il suffira d'aller dans le Cloud pour récupérer toutes mes données stockées dans mon iPhone 6?


Avec les nouveaux iPhones, c'est encore plus simple, tu pose ton iPhone 6 a coté de toi, tu commence la configuration du 12 et là, il va te demander si tu souhaite transférer les données de ton 6 vers le 12. Tu réponds oui et patiente un peu. Voila.


----------



## Zebrinha (6 Septembre 2021)

Hello @Sud083  et @gwen 

Merci de vos suggestions, je n'ai pas tout pigé, mais je reviendrai le moment venu avec mes grosses larmes de brontosaure paumé...


Sud083 a dit:


> Fais un bon tri déjà


Je suis en train, je suis en train!



Sud083 a dit:


> Toutes les données sauvegardées sur ton iPhone 6 avec iCloud et uniquement celle-ci tu pourras les récupérer sur l’iPhone 12 Pro quand tu l’auras réinitialise et mis avec ton identifiant


Je vais tacher de mettre en place l'abonnement Cloud à 3€, ça suffira sans doute quand j'aurai bien fait le ménage dans mes photos. J'ai toujours un soucis avec "identifiant"  (je m'emmêle déjà assez les pinceaux avec tous les codes...!) ID, c'est identifiant?



Sud083 a dit:


> Pas de Touch ID sur iPhone 12 Pro mais Face ID qui est un système de reconnaissance Facial, rudement pratique avec le masque d’ailleurs


Si je comprends bien , mon ID actuel sur le iPhone 6 c'est mon empreinte digitale... Euh, le i12Pro il va me reconnaitre à la tronche...? Ah oui, avec les masques c'est génial 



gwen a dit:


> Avec les nouveaux iPhones, c'est encore plus simple, tu pose ton iPhone 6 a coté de toi, tu commence la configuration du 12 et là, il va te demander si tu souhaite transférer les données de ton 6 vers le 12. Tu réponds oui et patiente un peu. Voila.


C'est vraiment aussi simple que ça?  (Euh, quand on me dit c'est simple, c'est là que je commence à me prendre les pieds dans le tapis...)

Suite à suivre, la saison 11227,5 des aventures préhistoriques de Zebdino!
Zeb


----------



## Gwen (6 Septembre 2021)

Tu verras, c'est aussi simple que cela.


----------



## Sud083 (6 Septembre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Hello @Sud083 et @gwen
> 
> Merci de vos suggestions, je n'ai pas tout pigé, mais je reviendrai le moment venu avec mes grosses larmes de brontosaure paumé...
> 
> ...



ID oui identifiant 

Face ID oui c’est reconnaissance faciale donc visage et avec les masques c’est très pratique [emoji16]


----------



## Locke (6 Septembre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> C'est vraiment aussi simple que ça? (Euh, quand on me dit c'est simple, c'est là que je commence à me prendre les pieds dans le tapis...)


Brûle tes tapis et ça ira mieux.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> ID oui identifiant
> 
> Face ID oui c’est reconnaissance faciale donc visage et avec les masques c’est très pratique [emoji16]


Sauf si tu possède une Apple Watch


----------



## Neyres (6 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sauf si tu possède une Apple Watch


On va le perdre là


----------



## Zebrinha (7 Septembre 2021)

Hello à tous
Hi hi , de l'humour, de l'humour, ça passera mieux!  
A plus pour al suite des aventures dinozebresques
Zeb


----------



## Locke (7 Septembre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> A plus pour al suite des aventures dinozebresques


Le prochain épisode nous intéresse au plus haut point, mais relis la réponse        #20      .


----------



## Zebrinha (14 Septembre 2021)

Helo @Locke 

Oui oui... Mais tu sais bien... on ne sait jamais avec moi... 
En attendant, je trie mes photos (plus que 8000 et quelques , on progresse) et avec l'abonnement 20 Go (je crois?) je n'ai plus le message d'erreur comme quoi il ne peut plus tout sauvegarder... 

Zeb


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Oui oui... Mais tu sais bien... on ne sait jamais avec moi...


Mais si, mais si, avec toi on sait que tout est possible.


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Hello tout le monde!!

Prêts pour l'épisode 40 douze mille des aventures de Zeb-dino...?


J'ai récupéré (acheté) mon iPhone 12 Pro d'occase, mon pote (qui me l'a vendu) m'a mis la Carte sim de l'ancien (iPhone 6) dedans et on a fait la reconnaissance faciale...
Ensuite, une fois à la maison, le Phone12 me demande de choisir le Wi-Fi pour rapatrier les infos et photos et tout du Cloud. J'ai coché la box (la mienne... )
Puis le Phone12 me demande le code de la Box... J'ai fait le code à 16 chiffres et lettres... et euh... c'est pas bon....!
Je me suis souvenue de la phrase magique de @gwen



gwen a dit:


> Avec les nouveaux iPhones, c'est encore plus simple, tu pose ton iPhone 6 a coté de toi, tu commence la configuration du 12 et là, il va te demander si tu souhaite transférer les données de ton 6 vers le 12. Tu réponds oui et patiente un peu. Voila.


euh euh... mais comment et ou? Phone12  me demande de m'assurer qu'IOS 11 ou ultérieur est installé et que Bluetooth est activé...  
- je n'ai pas très bien compris mais tout d'un coup, l'écran m'a demandé des choses (d'ou rapatrier, mettre un tel au dessus de l'autre (pour vérifier un code avec plein de points etc etc... ) j'ai fait... 
ça transfére apparemment  depuis vieux Phone, et là ça tourne et je dois laisser les 2 Phones côte à côte pendant le transfert.... 

Ce qui est rigolo, c'est que vieux Phone6 continue a réceptionner des messages pendant ce temps

Je vous raconte la suite quand suite il y aura?


Zeb-dino, (celle qui fait tout avec des silex taillés)


----------



## Sud083 (1 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Hello tout le monde!!
> 
> Prêts pour l'épisode 40 douze mille des aventures de Zeb-dino...?
> 
> ...



Tu n’arrives pas à te connecter à ta box en Wifi avec le 12 Pro ? Voir peut être la configuration de la box


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Je vous raconte la suite quand suite il y aura?


Oh oui, j'ai hâte


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Hello @Sud083 et @nicomarcos 


Sud083 a dit:


> Tu n’arrives pas à te connecter à ta box en Wifi avec le 12 Pro ? Voir peut être la configuration de la box


Euuuuuuuuh Et quand on comprend pas, on fait comment? 

Dans l'intervalle, iPhone12Pro semble avoir fini de rapatrier les données, (iPhone 6 a arrêté d'afficher le-soleil-qui-tourne)

Mais je suis au point de départ   iPhone 12 me demande le code Wi Fi...
Je ne sais pas quel code mettre pour l'accès à mon Wi Fi... Ca revient à ce que dit @Sud083 ... 

A.. à l'aide...! 
Zeb (qui voit pointer une grosse massue au dessus de sa tête....)


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Je ne sais pas quel code mettre pour l'accès à mon Wi Fi..


Celui de ta box !


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Celui de ta box !


le code à 16 chiffres et lettres? Il l'a refusé tout à l'heure... Dois je refaire?
Zeb


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Octobre 2021)

Recommencer, il est tellement long que parfois on se trompe


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

iPhone 12 me demande de configurer mon roueteur de façon a ce qu'il utilise l type de sécurité WPA2 (AES) ou WPA3
 
C'est pas du chinois mais c'est du @&#*KN@...
Zeb


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Bon, j'ai réussi à entrer mon code Wi Fi (à la troisième tentative (pas rigoler @nicomarcos !)
Mais j'ai un soucis Avec le code du Cloud... que j'ai refait parce que le vieux fonctionnait pas... j'ai refait un nouveau (avec mon ancien iPhone... et euh, ben ça ne fonctionne pas non plus...

Zeb (au secours...)


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

Le compte iCloud ne fonctionne pas !!
c'est à dire ?


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

En plus (schnif!) un e-mail dans mon ordi me dit que le mot de passe Cloud a été ré-initialisé avec succès... schnif...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> En plus (schnif!) un e-mail dans mon ordi me dit que le mot de passe Cloud a été ré-initialisé avec succès... schnif...


Reste plus qu'a saisir ta nouvelle adresse iCloud et le mot de passe


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le compte iCloud ne fonctionne pas !!
> c'est à dire ?


Hello @Jura39 ... Ben comme mon code pour el Cloud (que j'avais noté) ne fonctionnait pas, j'ai cliqué sur "Mot de Passe oublié", et j'ai ré-initialisé un mot de passe (c'était d'ailleurs compliqué j'ai du en faire 3 avant qu'il accepte (un mot de passe assez complexe) (schnif...)


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> à la troisième tentative (pas rigoler @nicomarcos !)


Mais non c'est pas mon genre


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Hello @Jura39 ... Ben comme mon code pour el Cloud (que j'avais noté) ne fonctionnait pas, j'ai cliqué sur "Mot de Passe oublié", et j'ai ré-initialisé un mot de passe (c'était d'ailleurs compliqué j'ai du en faire 3 avant qu'il accepte (un mot de passe assez complexe) (schnif...)


Bah voila  , le 12 Pro va prendre vie


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Euuuuuuuuh! J'ai du redemandé un code ... j'ai entré un nouveau code chez Apple, Apple m'a validé par un e-mail... et iPhone 12 le refuse!!!!


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Et là iPhone 12 réfléchit (soleil qui tourne)... mais que c'est que j'ai fait!!!! Je suis maudite!


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Octobre 2021)

Préviens nous quand le soleil sera couché


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Blague à part, je fais quoi moi du coup... ? 
Je peux utiliser mon vieil iPhone ce week-end? Je bosse en extérieur et il me le faut... Il n'y a plus de carte sim dedans pourtant il fonctionne, je pige rien au truc... 

pourkwaaaaa ça marche paaaaas 

Zeb


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Octobre 2021)

Il fonctionne via le wifi de ta box , après…


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Il fonctionne via le wifi de ta box , après…


Bon, ça signifie qu'en extérieur il ne fonctionnera plus. Donc je n'aurai pas de portable tant que je ne résous pas le problème du nouveau... qui continue à "mouliner" et que je ne sais pas quoi faire...!

Zeb (je sais maintenant pourquoi les neanderthaliens se sont éteints.....)


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

Bon , tu n'arrive pas a saisir ton nouveau email iCloud ?


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , tu n'arrive pas a saisir ton nouveau email iCloud ?


Sur iPhone neuf, non, sur la "page" iCloud,   Id Apple et Mot de passe, le soleil "rond" mouline en haut à droite et je ne peux rien faire. Quand il se met en veille et que je le réveille, il y la fenêtre (ou la page)" tapez votre code" qui s'affiche mais qu'une demi seconde je ne peux rien faire ... 

Ze... (éteinte)


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

Tu as une sauvegarde iCloud?


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu as une sauvegarde iCloud?


Oui... J'ai la sauvegarde à 2,99€ et c'est apparemment bon  pour tout ce que 'j'avais dans l'iPhone...
Z


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

Si ça tourne toujours dans le vide
essayez de le réinitialiser , ou de le brancher sur votre Pc ou Mac


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Si ça tourne toujours dans le vide
> essayez de le réinitialiser , ou de le brancher sur votre Pc ou Mac


J'ai branché iPhone 12 à mon ordi, et il m'a demandé si je devais faire confiance à l'ordi, j'ai fait le nouveau code à 6 chiffre d' iPhone 12

Zeb


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

Que vous demande t'il après ? ou que propose t'il ?


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Que vous demande t'il après ? ou que propose t'il ?


Euuuuuh, ben j'ai eu iTunes qui s'est ouvert sur mon ordi, j'ai pas compris, j'ai fermé la fenêtre... et là le pote qui m'a vendu le tel m'a appelé sur le nouveau Phone 12, j'ai pu décrocher, parler, puis quand il a raccroché, je suis de nouveau au point de depart (mouliner dans le vide....)


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> si je devais faire confiance à l'ordi


Comment ça, tu n'as pas confiance en lui ?


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Comment ça, tu n'as pas confiance en lui ?


Ben si, mais il est poli il demande! En attendant, je comprends rien au film!


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

Il faut ouvrir iTunes et vois ce qu'il propose ?
Que marque l'iPhone ?


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il faut ouvrir iTunes et vois ce qu'il propose ?
> Que marque l'iPhone ?


iTune me propose de synchroniser iPhone avec iTune... je "démarre"?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

il ne propose que cela ? 
que marque l'iPhone ?


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

J'ose plus rien faire sans demander


Jura39 a dit:


> il ne propose que cela ?
> que marque l'iPhone ?


Oui, je n'ai que ça. l'iphone continue à mouliner.


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Octobre 2021)

Mais ton pote qui te l'a cédé a-t'il  désactivé son iCloud sur l'appareil ?


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Mais ton pote qui te l'a cédé a-t'il désactivé son iCloud sur l'appareil ?


Euuuuuuuh, je n'ai pas pensé à lui demander... il est assez aguerri, je suppose qu'il a fait ce qu'il fallait... il change d'iPhone très souvent et revend ses anciens...


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Octobre 2021)

Bon, ceci dit, si tu insères ta carte Sim que dit-il d'entée ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> J'ose plus rien faire sans demander
> 
> Oui, je n'ai que ça. l'iphone continue à mouliner.


iTunes te propose que de synchroniser ?
si que cela , lance tu feras une réinitialisation après et remettre ta sauvegarde iCloud dedans 
Tu as bien une sauvegarde iCloud ? sinon c'est mort


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Bon, ceci dit, si tu insères ta carte Sim que dit-il d'entée ?


C'est le copain qui a inséré la carte sim dans le nouveau tel.




Jura39 a dit:


> iTunes te propose que de synchroniser ?
> si que cela , lance tu feras une réinitialisation après et remettre ta sauvegarde iCloud dedans
> Tu as bien une sauvegarde iCloud ? sinon c'est mort


Avec la sauvegarde à 2,99€, je n'avais plus de message sur mon tel le matin qui disait que le Cloud n'avait aps pu terminer la sauvegarde (avant, j'avais celle à 99 cents et tous les matins j'avais le message comme quoi la sauvegarde n'avait pu se faire. J'ne conclue donc, que oui, le Cloud a tout sauvegardé. mais commet, vérifier?


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Mais vraiment, pas moyen de débloquer autrement? Je ne comprends pas: quand je vais dans mon compte Apple (sur l'ordi); le nouvel iPhone est inscrit (ET en plus, j'accède à mon compte avec le nouveau code id Apple refusé par iPhone 12!!!


----------



## Sud083 (1 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Mais vraiment, pas moyen de débloquer autrement? Je ne comprends pas: quand je vais dans mon compte Apple (sur l'ordi); le nouvel iPhone est inscrit (ET en plus, j'accède à mon compte avec le nouveau code id Apple refusé par iPhone 12!!!



Alors ça veut dire que l’iPhone 12 est relié à ton compte Apple 
Je ferai restauration d’usine et ensuite tu te connecte avec ton compte Apple et ensuite vois si tu as une sauvegarde iCloud disponible


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Octobre 2021)

Oui remet le en configuration usine et après au boulot


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> Alors ça veut dire que l’iPhone 12 est relié à ton compte Apple
> Je ferai restauration d’usine et ensuite tu te connecte avec ton compte Apple et ensuite vois si tu as une sauvegarde iCloud disponible


En effet , je ferais cela aussi via iTunes


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


>  ☞ À propos de ce Mac ☞ Stockage ☞ Gérer.


Merci les gars de vos secours!... j'essaie de comprendre...
J'ai ouvert Gérer le Cloud... et je ne sais pas ce que je dois regarder après dans la liste...



Sud083 a dit:


> Je ferai restauration d’usine et ensuite tu te connecte avec ton compte Apple et ensuite vois si tu as une sauvegarde iCloud disponible


Euh, oui, certes... euh?
C'est ce qu'à demandé @nicomarcos?
Rigolez pas, j'ai perdu ce qui me restait de pédales...


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> J'ai ouvert Gérer le Cloud.


Non c'était pour voir si tu avais une sauvegarde IOS.


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

ce qui m'inquiète en regardant la liste "recommandations " (gérer le cloud) je vois à côté  l'icône iPhone Fichiers iOS Zéro ko
Ca veut dire que le Cloud n'a rien enregistré de mon tel portable précédent?!?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> ce qui m'inquiète en regardant la liste "recommandations " (gérer le cloud) je vois à côté  l'icône iPhone Fichiers iOS Zéro ko
> Ca veut dire que le Cloud n'a rien enregistré de mon tel portable précédent?!?


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Non c'était pour voir si tu avais une sauvegarde IOS.


Bon, je viens de répondre au dessus que Zéro ko... ça veut dire pas de sauvegarde des donnes de mon iPhone?!


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

@Jura39 Je suis dans la m°°°, c'est ça?


----------



## Sud083 (1 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> ce qui m'inquiète en regardant la liste "recommandations " (gérer le cloud) je vois à côté  l'icône iPhone Fichiers iOS Zéro ko
> Ca veut dire que le Cloud n'a rien enregistré de mon tel portable précédent?!?


Quand tu réinitialise ton iPhone 12 et que tu as rentré ton identifiant Apple il doit te demander si tu veut faire une restauration et te laisser le choix entre sauvegarde iCloud (date et heure de la sauvegarde) ou sauvegarde iTunes 
Si il ne propose pas c’est qu’il n’y en a pas..

Sur ton précédent iPhone quand tu as fais une sauvegarde ça doit être indiqué la date de cette sauvegarde


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

L'ancien iPhone a été réinitialisé ?


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> ça veut dire pas de sauvegarde des donnes de mon iPhone?!


En effet !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> En effet !


Logique ,
La sauvegarde est sur l'ancienne adresse iCloud


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> Quand tu réinitialise ton iPhone 12 et que tu as rentré ton identifiant Apple il doit te demander si tu veut faire une restauration et te laisser le choix entre sauvegarde iCloud (date et heure de la sauvegarde) ou sauvegarde iTunes
> Si il ne propose pas c’est qu’il n’y en a pas..
> 
> Sur ton précédent iPhone quand tu as fais une sauvegarde ça doit être indiqué la date de cette sauvegarde


Reinitialiser iPhone 12, je ne me rappelle pas qu'il m'ait demandé de faire une restauration. 

Sur iPhone 6, où voir la date de la sauvegarde?


Jura39 a dit:


> L'ancien iPhone a été réinitialisé ?


Je n'ai rien fait donc logiquement pas ré-initialisé. (?)


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> La sauvegarde est sur l'ancienne adresse iCloud


Je ne comprends pas... quelle ancienne adresse i Cloud?


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Qu'est-ce qui a été mal fait?
Tout le monde disait "facile" tu mets les 2 iPhone côte à côte et voilà!
 

Je peux sauver des meubles? Remettre ma carte sim dans mon ancien iPhone? Ou ça va être encore plus la m**?

Ou vous pensez que je suis tellement @1#%§ que je devrais retourner à mes silex?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

Non , cela ne sert a rien 
A mon avis tu n'a plus de sauvegarde 
Désolé ,
fais ce que iTunes te dit et tu verra bien si il y a une sauvegarde tu pourras la récupérer plus tard , mais je doute


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non , cela ne sert a rien
> A mon avis tu n'a plus de sauvegarde
> Désolé ,
> fais ce que iTunes te dit et tu verra bien si il y a une sauvegarde tu pourras la récupérer plus tard , mais je doute


Bon, ben ... je suis dans la m.... je fais donc ce que iTune me dit "démarrer"?
Avant de faire, j'essaie de comprendre: j'avais le Cloud qui etait censé me sauvegarde tout ce que j'avais dans iPhone 6 , avant que je ne change tout... pourquoi ce n'est plus là? (c'était la question, quiche du jour...)


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Bon, ben ... je suis dans la m.... je fais donc ce que iTune me dit "démarrer"?
> Avant de faire, j'essaie de comprendre: j'avais le Cloud qui etait censé me sauvegarde tout ce que j'avais dans iPhone 6 , avant que je ne change tout... pourquoi ce n'est plus là? (c'était la question, quiche du jour...)


Je ne comprend pas non plus
le changement de mot de passe efface la sauvegarde ?
justement j'ai encore un espoir


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas non plus
> le changement de mot de passe efface la sauvegarde ?
> justement j'ai encore un espoir


Bon... que faire d'autre? Je vais démarrer avec iTune et que... euh! les pierres taillées me gardent...


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Ah ben v'là aut' chose: plus de fenêtre iTunes...


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Mince!! Je viens de voir que j'ai fait une faute d'orthographe dans mon adresse mail sur iPhone 12!!! C'est peut-être pour ça qu'il coince?!!


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Mince!! Je viens de voir que j'ai fait une faute d'orthographe dans mon adresse mail sur iPhone 12!!! C'est peut-être pour ça qu'il coince?!!


Non Non non.


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Si je l'éteins et que je rallume (iPhone 12), ça permet de rectifier quelque chose?


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non Non non.



Ben... si....


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Bon, je vais essayer de sauver quelque chose si c'est possible

1. Puis-je remettre la carte sim dans mon iPhone 6 (je vois que mes photos , mes contacts etc sont dedans (@nicomarcos disait que c'est parce que j'ai le Wi Fi à côté... ) Cela changerait-il si je m'éloignais de mon Wi Fi?
Je pourrais me débrouiller avec pour bosser ce week-end

2. Quand je remettrai la carte sim dans iPhone 12 (après le week-end) je regarde bien ce que Phone 12 demande... 

Ca ne peut pas être pire que maintenant?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Bon, je vais essayer de sauver quelque chose si c'est possible
> 
> 1. Puis-je remettre la carte sim dans mon iPhone 6 (je vois que mes photos , mes contacts etc sont dedans (@nicomarcos disait que c'est parce que j'ai le Wi Fi à côté... ) Cela changerait-il si je m'éloignais de mon Wi Fi?


Bon si tu vois cela , c'est que tu as deja testé ??


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon si tu vois cela , c'est que tu as deja testé ??


J'ai regardé sur mon Phone 6, testé le réveil (pour demain matin!) mais pour le moment à côté de mon Wi Fi...
Faut que j'essaie plus loin?
Je n'ai aps tenté de remettre la carte sim, non.


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Je viens d'essayer iPhone 6 dans mon garage. J'ai téléphoné: échec d'appel et il me dit Aucune carte sim
Mais je peux faire des photos. (c'est surtout ça dont j'ai besoin demain... mais il me faudrait aussi pouvoir recevoir des sms ... alors, je dois remettre ma carte sim non?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> J'ai regardé sur mon Phone 6, testé le réveil (pour demain matin!) mais pour le moment à côté de mon Wi Fi...
> Faut que j'essaie plus loin?
> Je n'ai aps tenté de remettre la carte sim, non.


Bon ,
Tu n'a pas réinitialisé ton ancien iPhone , alors , va sur cet iPhone 
Va dans Réglages 
clic sur ton nom en haut et ta superbe photo 
ensuite tu va sur iCloud  
ensuite clic sur "Sauvegarde"  et clic sur
" Sauvegarder maintenant "


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer iPhone 6 dans mon garage. J'ai téléphoné: échec d'appel et il me dit Aucune carte sim
> Mais je peux faire des photos. (c'est surtout ça dont j'ai besoin demain... mais il me faudrait aussi pouvoir recevoir des sms ... alors, je dois remettre ma carte sim non?


Non  
t'occupe pas de la carte Sim


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Suite de saison 95mille de Zeb-dini-story

J'ai remis la carte sim dans iPhone 6, j'ai testé en m'envoyant un e-mail avec pj  depuis mon garage (là ou mon WiFi ne parvient plus, ça fonctionne (j'ai juste bien ramé en mettant mon code comme l'écran est bien fichu il me mets des chiffres erratiques et m'ouvre des fenêtres n'importe quand... )
Et je tacherai de refaire le changement de Phone... en ayant d'abord vérifié d'avoir bien sauvegardé ce qu'il y a dans le 6... 
Braves gens, vous allez encore entendre parler de votre dinote (euh dinosaure) préférée... (ou détestée...)

Merci de vos efforts et bon week-end à tous!

Zeb


----------



## Sud083 (1 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Suite de saison 95mille de Zeb-dini-story
> 
> J'ai remis la carte sim dans iPhone 6, j'ai testé en m'envoyant un e-mail avec pj depuis mon garage (là ou mon WiFi ne parvient plus, ça fonctionne (j'ai juste bien ramé en mettant mon code comme l'écran est bien fichu il me mets des chiffres erratiques et m'ouvre des fenêtres n'importe quand... )
> Et je tacherai de refaire le changement de Phone... en ayant d'abord vérifié d'avoir bien sauvegardé ce qu'il y a dans le 6...
> ...



Je te conseille de ne surtout pas effacer ton ancien iPhone 
Relance sauvegarde iCloud ou alors fais une sauvegarde sur l’ordinateur via iTunes ou même les 2 [emoji16]

Ensuite ça doit apparaître dans l’iPhone 12 pro 
Réinitialise le et ensuite après avoir rentré ton identifiant apple tu restaures à partir d’une sauvegarde qui apparaîtra soit iCloud soit en le branchant sur ton ordinateur la sauvegarde iTunes apparaîtra également

Surtout n’efface pas ton ancien iPhone


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon ,
> Tu n'a pas réinitialisé ton ancien iPhone , alors , va sur cet iPhone
> Va dans Réglages
> clic sur ton nom en haut et ta superbe photo
> ...


Ah miiiince! Pourquoi je n'ai pas vu ton message?!
Bon, je me garde ton info sous le coude et je verrai ça demain soir ou après le week-end, 
là j'arrive plus et je dois bosser et être en forme demain. 

A plus et merci!
Zeb (avec un peu de chance, je vais pouvoir me réconcilier avec l'histoire, moi qui vient de la préhistoire...)


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> Je te conseille de ne surtout pas effacer ton ancien iPhone
> Relance sauvegarde iCloud ou alors fais une sauvegarde sur l’ordinateur via iTunes ou même les 2 [emoji16]
> 
> Ensuite ça doit apparaître dans l’iPhone 12 pro
> Réinitialise le et ensuite après avoir rentré ton identifiant apple tu restaures à partir d’une sauvegarde qui apparaîtra soit iCloud soit en le branchant sur ton ordinateur la sauvegarde iTunes aporaitra également


Je garde ça aussi sous le coude!

Merci et à plus!
Zeb (le crétacé et encore avant...)


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

Un conseil

Regarde que l'iPhone 12 soit bien initialisé
ensuite de vire sur ton ancien iPhone ta localisation

et tu remet ton adresse iCloud Dans le nouveau en suivant les informations sur l'écran de l'iPhone

Bon , moindre soucis 
tu sais ou nous trouver

Bon courage pour ton Job


----------



## Locke (2 Octobre 2021)

Sérieusement Zebrinha, avec tes bêtises tu vas finir brûlée vive sur un bûcher en place de grève pour maraboutage d'iPhone !


----------



## Zebrinha (2 Octobre 2021)

Hello à tous!

Suite du tome 518 des aventures rocambolesques de Zeb...

Merci à tous pour vos aides secourables malgré les menaces de bucher @Locke (oui, je le reconnais, je suis grave... mais j'le fais pas exprès!

Bon, je reprends les choses dans l'ordre et "proprement" (enfin, j'espère!!)

D'abord, constatation: hier soir  et/ou dans la nuit, iPhone6 (avec sa carte sim remise dedans) a beaucoup fait des "trucs tout seul": fenêtres qui s'ouvrent de façon erratiques, textes qui s'écrivent (genre vvvvvhhhhffff) et fenêtres que je n'arrivais pas à fermer... (il était même fichu de taper mon code (un code forcément faux) tout seul!), c'est dire à quel point ce monument est dérangé et qu'il est temps que je change! En bossant aujourd'hui avec une photo affichée sur l'écran, ladite photo clignotait, s'agrandissait, se réduisait, c'était infernal!! Par chance, il y avait des moments de "calme", où ça fonctionnait à peu près bien
Enfin, bon, imaginez déjà moi qui fait des sottises et un iPhone qui en fait aussi tout seul, mélange explosif!!!

Ce matin, d'emblée il me demande mon code du Cloud (pas compris pourquoi... je fais le code (le nouveau, celui que j'ai "ré-initialisé" hier soir...) et , code faux!!     pigeais plus rien! Y aurait il le nouveau code pour iPhone 12 et l'ancien pour Phone6? Je n'ai pas cherché, j'ai eu la présence d'esprit de refermer la fenêtre (et d'autres)  et j'ai prié Saint-Silex pour que je puisse à peu près bosser.



Jura39 a dit:


> Tu n'a pas réinitialisé ton ancien iPhone , alors , va sur cet iPhone
> Va dans Réglages
> clic sur ton nom en haut et ta superbe photo
> ensuite tu va sur iCloud
> ...


Alors je n'ai pas "sauvegarde", ni "sauvegarder maintenant", par contre
iCloud avec une barre bleue 'sauvegarde (33,1 Go sur 200Go utilisés)
J'ai aussi --> gérer le stockage ----> sauvegardes; j'ai cliqué dessus et le soleil-roue tourne.
Cela signifie qu'il "sauvegarde maintenant comme tu demandais?
ET s'il y a 33,1 Go "sauvegarde, c'est qu'il a sauvegardé avant aussi?



Sud083 a dit:


> Je te conseille de ne surtout pas effacer ton ancien iPhone
> Relance sauvegarde iCloud ou alors fais une sauvegarde sur l’ordinateur via iTunes ou même les 2
> 
> 
> ...


Nan nan, j'efface pas, j'efface pas!

Euuuuuh, voyons, en "préhistorique", cela donne?
1. Relancer sauvegarde Cloud (je fais ça où? C'est ce que j'ai indiqué plus haut? )
2. Faire une sauvegarder l'ordi via iTunes... euh, je vais regarder comment ça marche ( je sais pas faire )
3. Ça apparaitrait dans iPhone 12... euh, comment je vérifie?

Mon iPhone 12, quand je le "réveille", a toujours la fenêtre:
id Apple
mot de passe ....
et le soleil qui tourne en haut à droite... il a fait ça 24h le coco??!
Bref, pour le moment, il est inaccessible, et je ne vois aps comment je pourrais le débloquer...

Et pour répondre a une précédente question, mon pote m'a confirmé qu'il a désinstallé normalement le Cloud avant de me céder son Phone12

A part ça, moi ça va bien, et vous?

Zeb


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> A part ça, moi ça va bien, et vous?


Pas trop rassuré...


----------



## Zebrinha (2 Octobre 2021)

A vrai dire, moi non plus @nicomarcos ... 

En regardant "plus loin" dans les infos de iPhone 6, je vois que la dernière sauvegarde date est 2:13
2h 13 du matin?
Et ça sauvegarde bien car dans  "taille de la prochaine sauvegarde" il indique "chargement en cours"...

Pour sauvegarder via iTunes, je lis en gros

brancher iPhone à l'ordi
lancer iTunes
Cliquer sur l'icône de l'iPhone...
Ca demande un mot de passe...je dois donc créer un mot de passe? (encore un truc qui va mélanger mon cerveau déjà à l'ouest!)

Question subsidiaire: là le Cloud semble continuer ça sauvegarder (le soleil tourne!!)
(et dans "Choisir les données à sauvegarder, tout est coché)
Peut-on savoir où il en est? 
C'est louche tous ces soleils qui tournent et ces iPhones qui réfléchissent!!!

Zeb


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2021)

33 Go de sauvegarde iCloud ??


----------



## Zebrinha (2 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> 33 Go de sauvegarde iCloud ??


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 241343


A mon avis , il y a un soucis  !!


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 241343


Quand tu descend ton écran , tu dois avoir " sauvegarde iCloud "


----------



## Zebrinha (2 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> A mon avis , il y a un soucis !!


Ouh là !   
Mets fin à ce suspense intolérable... C'est trop? Trop peu? 
J'ai 6000 et quelques photos (sur les 11000 et quelques devant mon tri...) Photos de 2 Mo en moyenne...


----------



## Zebrinha (2 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quand tu descend ton écran , tu dois avoir " sauvegarde iCloud "


J'ai trouvé, j'ai cliqué, une longue barre commence à se remplir de bleu... temps restant 1 ou 3 mn
C'est ça que j'aurais du faire au début?
Voilà, dernière sauvegarde réussie à 21:13...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> J'ai trouvé, j'ai cliqué, une longue barre commence à se remplir de bleu... temps restant 1 ou 3 mn


Une longue barre ??


----------



## Zebrinha (2 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une longue barre ??


Elle a fini ( Voir message précédent


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2021)

Tu as bien cela?


----------



## Zebrinha (2 Octobre 2021)

je pense que oui, voici...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2021)

Bon je vais faire autrement  va sur  

 Réglages > [ton nom], puis touchez *iCloud*.
 --> Touche. Gérer le stockage 
Puis sur  --> Sauvegardes

Dis moi ce qu'il y a ? 
Photo d'écran , je veux bien


----------



## Zebrinha (2 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Zebrinha (2 Octobre 2021)

quand je touche sauvegarde Cloud , j'obtiens le "sauvegarde cloud (image 3)


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon je vais faire autrement  va sur
> 
> Réglages > [ton nom], puis touchez *iCloud*.
> --> Touche. Gérer le stockage
> ...





Zebrinha a dit:


> quand je touche sauvegarde Cloud , j'obtiens le "sauvegarde cloud (image 3)


Tu as bien suivi ma demande ?

*Réglages > [ton nom], puis touchez iCloud.
--> Touche. Gérer le stockage
Puis sur --> Sauvegardes*


----------



## Zebrinha (2 Octobre 2021)

Zut, je dois m'emmener avec les captures d'écran... (j'en fais 2 pour avoir toute la longueur d'un "page"...)


----------



## Zebrinha (2 Octobre 2021)

ouh la, c'est grand! C'est ça que tu demandes?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2021)

Clic sur 
les 33,1 Go


----------



## Zebrinha (2 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Zebrinha (2 Octobre 2021)

ah, j'ai compris comment faire petit...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2021)

Bon , tu as bien une sauvegarde 
nous sommes bien sur l'ancien iPhone ?


----------



## Zebrinha (2 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , tu as bien une sauvegarde
> nous sommes bien sur l'ancien iPhone ?


Oui!


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2021)

Bon ,

Alors cet iPhone 12 il indique quoi quand tu l'allume ?


----------



## Zebrinha (2 Octobre 2021)

Ceci:


----------



## Zebrinha (2 Octobre 2021)

Et sur l'accueil qui dit "Bonjour", il y a un cadenas fermé en haut... je ne trouve pas ça bon signe...

Rectificatif: le cadenas s'ouvre après le "bonjour" en français (langue que j'avais choisi...)


----------



## Zebrinha (2 Octobre 2021)

rectificatif 2: il m'a "reconnue" (le visage) puis m'a demandé mon code à 6 chiffres.., puis la page iCloud ci-dessus qui est figée (sauf soleil qui tourne...)
Désolée, c'est confus, mais je pige pas très bien comment il fonctionne, à la reconnaissance faciale (on avait fait la "prise" de photo en 3D avec le copain quand il me l'a cédé)


----------



## Zebrinha (2 Octobre 2021)

@Jura39 , 
il faut que j'arrête car demain aussi je me lève tôt pour bosser...
Merci de ton aide patiente, à force d'avancer à tous petits pas de mammouth, je finirai par y arriver!
Bonne nuit et à demain soir sans doute!

Zeb (plus dino que moi tu meurs!)


----------



## Zebrinha (3 Octobre 2021)

Bonsoir tout le monde....

Mon Phone12 continue à mouliner dans l'espace (même image que post #134...
Il serait fort plaisant que je le décoince... 
Est-ce que je demande à Apple? Phone12 est encore sous garantie...
Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée lumineuse? (qui éclaire mieux qu'une lampe en pierre taillée)
Je suis en train de relire les posts précédents et je ne sais pas par quel bout prendre les choses (vu mon talent inné pour me latter...)

Zeb


----------



## Croustibapt (3 Octobre 2021)

Bonsoir,

Si c’est bloqué depuis autant de temps sur la page de connexion Apple, j’essaierai de le redémarrer dans un premier temps. Si le problème persiste, je ferais carrément une restauration du système à l’aide d’un ordinateur (PC avec iTunes, ou Mac).

Si vous ne vous sentez pas de gérer ce soucis de connexion et de récupération des données iCloud, ça vaudrait effectivement le coup de contacter Apple, voire même de prendre rendez-vous dans un Apple Store pour avoir une aide approfondie!


----------



## Zebrinha (3 Octobre 2021)

Bonsoir @Croustibapt

Merci de votre réponse!


Croustibapt a dit:


> Si c’est bloqué depuis autant de temps sur la page de connexion Apple, j’essaierai de le redémarrer dans un premier temps.


Le "redémarrer", consiste à l'éteindre (Ave c le bouton éteindre que le côté droit)?
J'attends 1 mn puis je le rallume?
Ça vous aurait sans doute dingue comme question, mais au vu de l'accumulation de gaffes que j'ai faites (Lagaffe , à côté de moi est un amateur!!)... je préfère être sûre...

Zeb


----------



## Zebrinha (3 Octobre 2021)

Bis!
Google-étant-mon-ami, j'ai regardé comment re-démarrer Phone 12
et voilà, redémarré, il a l'air débloqué  et me suggère le démarrage rapide 
... Phone 6 a même mis une fenêtre pour démarrer ou charger à partir de l'ancien Phone 6... mais ça a disparu et compte-tenue de ma gourderie.. bref, j'ose pas trop... 

Zeb


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Bis!
> Google-étant-mon-ami, j'ai regardé comment re-démarrer Phone 12
> et voilà, redémarré, il a l'air débloqué  et me suggère le démarrage rapide
> ... Phone 6 a même mis une fenêtre pour démarrer ou charger à partir de l'ancien Phone 6... mais ça a disparu et compte-tenue de ma gourderie.. bref, j'ose pas trop...
> ...


Non  Non 
utilise plus ton iPhone 6  
utilise le nouveau rentre ton adresse iCloud et ta sauvegarde


----------



## Zebrinha (3 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non Non
> utilise plus ton iPhone 6
> utilise le nouveau rentre ton adresse iCloud et ta sauvegarde


Hello @Jura39
Je décrypte:

Je laisse mon Phone 6 de  côté, c'est ça? (Pas plussss mais plus du tout)
Je rentre mon adresse Cloud où?
Quand dois-je changer la carte sim de Phone?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Hello @Jura39
> Je décrypte:
> 
> Je laisse mon Phone 6 de  côté, c'est ça? (Pas plussss mais plus du tout)
> ...


Tu allume ton nouvel iPhone , et tu suis les instructions


----------



## Zebrinha (3 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu allume ton nouvel iPhone , et tu suis les instructions


Go et que Saint-Silex soit avec moi!


----------



## Zebrinha (3 Octobre 2021)

Je touche une défense de mammouth, pour le moment il restaure.....
ps: il restaure à partir de la sauvegarde d'hier soir, donc logiquement, les photos prises aujourd'hui ne seront pas avec...? (mais ce n'est pas grave, il n'y a rien eu d'important)


----------



## Zebrinha (3 Octobre 2021)

Gwintz shtoink uizzzz!!!

Je... je... crois que ça fonctionne!
Je n'ai pas tout mis ce qu'il suggérait (j'ai repoussé à "plus tard"...) mais il m'a bien chargé mes photos, les applis que j'ai d'habitude... On dirait que je dois remettre le code d'accès à beaucoup de choses (Facebook, Messenger...) mais je ne vais pas tenter ma bonne fortune trop longtemps ce soir... je ferai ça au calme demain...

En tous cas, merci pour votre aide @Jura39 et @Croustibapt
Vous avez sauvé la dernière néandertalienne de la surface de la Terre!
Bonne nuit à tous!
Zeb. (2 et 2 font 95,9)


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2021)

Oui c'est bon ,

reste a rentrer les mots de passes 
bon courage


----------



## Croustibapt (3 Octobre 2021)

C'est parfait! Profitez bien de votre nouveau téléphone!


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Octobre 2021)

Hello @Jura39 et @Croustibapt

J'ai crié victoire trop vite... 


Jura39 a dit:


> reste a rentrer les mots de passes


Je dois entrer le mot de passe pour chaque truc? Pour le tel aussi? (j'ai essayé d'appeler ce matin et c'était "échec d'appel")
J'en ai conclu que j'ai pas fait un ou plusieurs trucs importants. Le sots de passe à ce que tu dis...

J'ai pu accéder à Facebook et Messenger avec le mot de passe fb... 
Pour le telephone, je fais comment? (pour activer certains codes de type "certicode Plus", je suis censée recevoir un sms par telephone, mais comme mon tel ne fonctionne pas (n'est pas activé?) je fais comment?

Y a pas à dire, ma pauvre tête date d'il y a bien trop longtemps...
Zeb


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)

Oui , les mots de passes pour les applications sont obligatoire si tu as des comptes


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui , les mots de passes pour les applications sont obligatoire si tu as des comptes


Fort bien, fort bien... Autant fb et Messenger m'ont demandé mon code... autant, je ne sais pas comment le mettre au tel pour y accéder... Je suppose que c'est le mot de passe que j'ai pour mon opérateur de tel...? Mais euh! Comment je fais pour le mettre et accéder au tel sur mon portable? Tu vois ce que je veux dire?
Zeb


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Mais euh! Comment je fais pour le mettre et accéder au tel sur mon portable? Tu vois ce que je veux dire?


Euh perso pas moi en tous cas


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)

Je ne comprend pas non plus


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Octobre 2021)

Hello @nicomarcos 


nicomarcos a dit:


> Euh perso pas moi en tous cas


Bon, comment expliquer?
Quand j'ai ouvert l'icône Facebook (par exemple) pour y accéder, une fenêtre m'a demandé mon code, que j'ai entré, et Facebook s'est ouvert et je peux accéder à mes pages, amis , publier etc...
Pour le telephone (icône telephone vert) et messages  (icône bulle  messages verte), pas de fenêtre qui me demande de code, mais si j'écris un message il ne part pas (échec d'envoi) et si j'essaie de telephoner, c'est échec aussi... 

En gros, je ne peux pas téléphoner et ne peux pas envoyer de messages et je ne sais pas comment arranger la chose....  
Zeb


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Octobre 2021)

Alors ça c'est différent c'est si tu peux pas téléphoner ni envoyer de message ☞ échec, c'est que ton compte est Mail
est mal paramétré sur ton iPhone !


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Octobre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Alors ça c'est différent c'est si tu peux pas téléphoner ni envoyer de message ☞ échec, c'est que ton compte est Mail
> est mal paramétré sur ton iPhone !


Bon. Je suis retournée dans les réglages..
Curieusement,

Telephone est grisé avec la mention "non" et je ne peux pas aller sur le flèche.
Messages, quand  je pousse la flèche de droite, il y a:
 mon adresse mail, 
id. ou mot de passe oublié?
Se connecter  (mais se connecter est en gris, je ne peux pas cliquer dessus...)

(Pour les e-mails, il y a un truc encore plus compliqué...)   
Zeb


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Octobre 2021)

Dans Réglages, tu peux accéder à Mail ? ou pas.


----------



## Croustibapt (4 Octobre 2021)

Est-ce que le téléphone est en mode avion? Est-ce qu’une fenêtre apparaît pour demander le code PIN de la carte SIM?


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Octobre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Dans Réglages, tu peux accéder à Mail ? ou pas.


Mail (icone enveloppe bleue) oui, j'y accède.



Croustibapt a dit:


> Est-ce que le téléphone est en mode avion? Est-ce qu’une fenêtre apparaît pour demander le code PIN de la carte SIM?


Non, il n'est pas en mode avion (le bouton blanc est à gauche sur l'ovale gris)
par contre quand je fais coulisser le bouton "mode avion", je le mets à droite (et l'ovale devient vert) puis que je le refais coulisser à gauche, il me dit aucune carte sim installée!!!


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Octobre 2021)

Rectificatif: je n'ai pas non plus accès aux e-mails...
(la "relève du courrier" ne se fait pas)
Quand je vais dans "réglages" --> Mail
je ne sais pas ce que je dois faire...


----------



## Croustibapt (4 Octobre 2021)

Question bête, mais êtes-vous sûr(e) d’avoir installé la carte SIM avant toute chose?


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Quand je vais dans "réglages" --> Mail
> je ne sais pas ce que je dois faire...


Alors, dans Réglages ☞ Mail ☞ Comptes, il te faut rentrer les données nécessaires et indispensables afin que ton compte Mail soit bien activées sur ton iPhone : donc ☞ les mêmes que ton iMac :  imap, smtp..


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Octobre 2021)

Croustibapt a dit:


> Question bête, mais êtes-vous sûr(e) d’avoir installé la carte SIM avant toute chose?


Oui, je l'ai mise quand Phone 12 me l'a demandé. Et je suppose qu'il n'y a qu'un sens pour la mettre?



nicomarcos a dit:


> Alors, dans Réglages ☞ Mail ☞ Comptes, il te faut rentrer les données nécessaires et indispensables afin que ton compte Mail soit bien activées sur ton iPhone : donc ☞ les mêmes que ton iMac : imap, smtp..


Euuuuuuuuh? En dino, cela donne quoi?
Je veux dire que je ne sais pas ou je dois entrer quoi...? 
Rigolez pas, je m'e sortirais mieux à causer pétaouchnoquais à Pétaouchnok...


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Euuuuuuuuh? En dino, cela donne quoi?


Bon, je vais essayer de faire au plus simple possible :
-Sur ton iPhone tu vas dans  réglages 
	

		
			
		

		
	






-Mail puis ☞ compte(s)
-Ensuite tu vas voir : Nom, Adresses (ton adresse mail), Description ☞ ton FAI (Fournisseur Accès Internet)
-Puis , serveur de réception ☞ imap ☞ imap.(le nom de ton FAI, free, orange, ..).fr
-Nom d'utilisateur : ton adresse Mail
-Mot de passe : Celui de ta messagerie
-SMTP : smtp.(Le FAI encore).fr
EX ➤ pour :  imap : imap.orange.fr.     smtp : smtp.orange.fr
                   :
Alors si ça te dit OK, et bien alors, bienvenue dans l'ère primaire


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Octobre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> -Sur ton iPhone tu vas dans réglages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awff! J'ai ramé, mais ça y est! J'ai à présent accès à mes e-mails!...
Donc je suis à moitié dans l'ère primaire...



nicomarcos a dit:


> Alors ça c'est différent c'est si tu peux pas téléphoner ni envoyer de message ☞ échec, c'est que ton compte est Mail
> est mal paramétré sur ton iPhone !


Cependant, ceci n'est pas résolu... 
On résout ça comment?

Quand je fais Réglages --> Messages --> 
_cela m'indique_ mon adresse mail
_en dessous_ id Apple ou mot de passe oublié?
_Et tout en bas _
Créer un identifiant Apple

Et dans Réglages --> Téléphone 
_Il y a toujours indiqué_ Non _(en grisé)_

Aïeuuuu! Me suis pris une massue dans la figure...


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Quand je fais Réglages --> Messages -->







__





						Ajout ou suppression de votre numéro de téléphone dans Messages ou FaceTime
					

Vous pouvez utiliser le numéro de téléphone de votre iPhone avec Messages et FaceTime sur votre Mac, iPad ou iPod touch.



					support.apple.com
				





Zebrinha a dit:


> Et dans Réglages --> Téléphone
> _Il y a toujours indiqué_ Non _(en grisé)_


Alors ça : je connais pas, jamais vu   ???


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Octobre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Alors ça : je connais pas, jamais vu ???


M'enfin?! Pourquoi je suis toujours celle qui se trouve avec des trucs improbables?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> M'enfin?! Pourquoi je suis toujours celle qui se trouve avec des trucs improbables?


Je ne vois pas de problème sur cette photo


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)

Je pense que rien ne va depuis le début 
Tu es loin d'un Apple Store ?


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je pense que rien ne va depuis le début
> Tu es loin d'un Apple Store ?


Ma foi, je peux aller à un, oui... Je prends RV et ils m'aident? 



Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne vois pas de problème sur cette photo


Euuuuuuuuh, c'est normal que tout soit "lumineux" SAUF "Telephone" avec un "non" à droite?


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Octobre 2021)

Est-ce que je perds ce qui me reste de tête ou on ne peux pas prendre un RV dans un magasin? 
Je tourne en rond sur leur site...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Est-ce que je perds ce qui me reste de tête ou on ne peux pas prendre un RV dans un magasin?
> Je tourne en rond sur leur site...


Sans RDV  si tu habite pas loin 
sinon , je cherche a t'aider 
je suis dispo , pas de soucis


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sans RDV si tu habite pas loin
> sinon , je cherche a t'aider
> je suis dispo , pas de soucis


Je n'habite pas trop trop loin, mais faut quand même y aller... 
Et toi, que penses-tu de ma capture d'écran avec le "non" à droite de Téléphone (dans les réglages)?
Suis-je dinodingue?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Je n'habite pas trop trop loin, mais faut quand même y aller...
> Et toi, que penses-tu de ma capture d'écran avec le "non" à droite de Téléphone (dans les réglages)?
> Suis-je dinodingue?


C'est pas normal pour moi 

Sur la photo tu es en Wifi,
si tu le coupe , tu as quoi ?


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sur la photo tu es en Wifi,
> si tu le coupe , tu as quoi ?


Euuuuuuuuh, je sais pas faire (couper le Wi Fi... ) Je ne voudrais pas tout chambouler, sinon je ne pourrai plus bosser non plus...


----------



## Romuald (4 Octobre 2021)

Si j'osais...
Bon j'ose. Plan B : repartir à zéro, à savoir reinitialiser ton nouvel iphone en config 'sortie d'usine', puis refaire le transfert de données du vieux vers le nouveau comme préconisé par appeul avec leur espèce de super QRcode animé. Parce que franchement je ne comprends pas tes galères : j'ai fait la manip la semaine dernière vers mon SE2020 tout nouveau tout beau, et tout a marché nickel. De mémoire j'ai du répondre à deux ou trois questions, je n'ai saisi aucun mot de passe sauf peut-être le code pin de la carte Sim, et le CVV de ma carte bleue, et me suis retrouvé avec toutes mes données et applis sans aucun problème.
Le truc à savoir, c'est que si tu as beaucoup de choses à transférer ça peut prendre plus de deux heures (vécu par un pote). Je n'avais quasiment rien, moins de 20 Go, ça a quand même duré 20 minutes.


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Octobre 2021)

Hello @Romuald 


Romuald a dit:


> Bon j'ose. Plan B : repartir à zéro, à savoir reinitialiser ton nouvel iphone en config 'sortie d'usine', puis refaire le transfert de données du vieux vers le nouveau comme préconisé par appeul avec leur espèce de super QRcode animé. Parce que franchement je ne comprends pas tes galères : j'ai fait la manip la semaine dernière vers mon SE2020 tout nouveau tout beau, et tout a marché nickel. De mémoire j'ai du répondre à deux ou trois questions, je n'ai saisi aucun mot de passe sauf peut-être le code pin de la carte Sim, et le CVV de ma carte bleue, et me suis retrouvé avec toutes mes données et applis sans aucun problème.
> Le truc à savoir, c'est que si tu as beaucoup de choses à transférer ça peut prendre plus de deux heures (vécu par un pote). Je n'avais quasiment rien, moins de 20 Go, ça a quand même duré 20 minutes.


Euuuuuuuh! Là ce soir, j'avoue que je ne sais plus. 
Vu tout ce qu'il a fallu m'expliquer pour chaque petit détail, je ne sais pas comment je peux arriver à faire ça... 
  
Je suis découragée, j'aurais jamais du sortir du trias ! (C'est loin, longtemps avant le crétacé puis le jurassique... )
Zeb


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Le truc à savoir, c'est que si tu as beaucoup de choses à transférer ça peut prendre plus de deux heures (vécu par un pote). Je n'avais quasiment rien, moins de 20 Go, ça a quand même duré 20 minutes.


+ de 6000 Photos il me semble !


----------



## Romuald (4 Octobre 2021)

A la réflexion il y a un truc qui me chiffonne : sur ta capture d'écran on ne voit aucune mention de la présence d'une carte sim : pas de mention de ton opérateur ni de 'aucun service'. Je serai toi je la sortirai et la vérifierai. Normalement il y a un détrompeur qui t'empêche de la mettre à l'envers ou dans le mauvais sens, mais on ne sait jamais.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)

Tu as une sauvegarde iCloud  donc pas besoin de transfert entre iPhone 
Par contre , je suis du mème avis que Romuald si tu y arrive pas , c'est de réinitialiser ton iPhone 12 et de recommencer 
logiquement , cela ne prend pas plus de 3 heures


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> A la réflexion il y a un truc qui me chiffonne : sur ta capture d'écran on ne voit aucune mention de la présence d'une carte sim : pas de mention de ton opérateur ni de 'aucun service'. Je serai toi je la sortirai et la vérifierai. Normalement il y a un détrompeur qui t'empêche de la mettre à l'envers ou dans le mauvais sens, mais on ne sait jamais.


C'est exactement ce que je viens de lui dire aussi en Mp  et sa photo d'écran me surprend aussi


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)

Tu n'a plus qu'a tester avec ta carte sim
logiquement ca marche


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Octobre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> A la réflexion il y a un truc qui me chiffonne : sur ta capture d'écran on ne voit aucune mention de la présence d'une carte sim : pas de mention de ton opérateur ni de 'aucun service'. Je serai toi je la sortirai et la vérifierai. Normalement il y a un détrompeur qui t'empêche de la mettre à l'envers ou dans le mauvais sens, mais on ne sait jamais.


J'ai effectivement ressorti la carte sim (elle était dans le bon sens (on ne peut pas la mettre autrement) mais sans doute mal mise car quand je l'ai remise puis rallumé Phone12, le téléphone fonctionnait (!!!!) 
et dans les réglages, la mention "non" a disparu!
Tout ça pour ça!...


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Octobre 2021)

Bonne nuit tout le monde et merci de votre patience! 
J'espère ne pas revenir demain avec un autre truc, sinon vous allez m'expédier sur Saturne...!  
Zeb


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Bonne nuit tout le monde et merci de votre patience!
> J'espère ne pas revenir demain avec un autre truc, sinon vous allez m'expédier sur Saturne...!
> Zeb


Cool 
Bonne nuit aussi


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Octobre 2021)

Et merci  à @Jura39 dont la patience est... d'ange!


----------



## Croustibapt (4 Octobre 2021)

Ah voilà, je pensais aussi que ça pouvait venir de la SIM! Bon pour l’instant ça va mieux, croisons les doigts pour que tu puisses enfin profiter du téléphone!


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Octobre 2021)

Croustibapt a dit:


> Ah voilà, je pensais aussi que ça pouvait venir de la SIM! Bon pour l’instant ça va mieux, croisons les doigts pour que tu puisses enfin profiter du téléphone!


Je n'oserai dire à demain...! Si ce n'est je l'espère pour dire que ça roule...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)

J’attend demain pour passer le topic en « Résolu «


----------



## Zebrinha (5 Octobre 2021)

Hello tout le monde!

Il semblerait (je touche une défense de mammouth) que mon tel sur iPhone 12 Pro fonctionne...
J'ai envoyé des sms test depuis chez moi (avec le Wi Fi) et depuis plus loin (quand l'appareil passe en 4G (4G écrit à côté du logo "chargement) en haut à droite) dans mon garage 2 étages et 2 dalles en béton en dessous , là ou mon Wi Fi n'arrive en principe plus.

Les sms envoyés à 2 personnes sont partis (1 m'a répondu "bien reçu")
Les sms que je me suis envoyé à moi-même ne sont pas distribué (??)
J'ai appelé ma ligne fixe (depuis mon garage, en 4G), ça sonne et le répondeur a décroché, donc c'est que ça fonctionne... )

Question piège: est-ce normal que les sms que je m'envoie à moi-même (sur ma ligne mobile) ne passent pas? 
Ais-je oublié de mettre un code quelque part?

Zeb (sachez que la préhistoire, c'est de la gnognote à côté de mon époque)


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2021)

Hello,

Logiquement tu dois pouvoir t'envoyer un sms


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Ais-je oublié de mettre un code quelque part?


Bonjour Zebrinha,
Mais non, ne vois pas des codes partout, pour sms pas besoin


----------



## Nanardtetard (5 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
Je pense que si les iMessages sont activés, le SMS à soi même doit être considéré comme un iMessage. Et fonctionnellement, pour un iMessage il n'y aurait pas lieu d'afficher la reponse.


----------



## Zebrinha (5 Octobre 2021)

Hello à tous, hello @Nanardtetard !

Bon, les sms envoyés à quelqu'un d'autre sont arrivés, j'ai eu les réponses donc ok. FB et Messenger sont OK aussi 
Par contre, quand je m'envoie un sms à moi-même, au bout de 30 sec environ, ça me dit "non distribué"... peut-être que on ne peut pas s'envoyer de message à soi même depuis son propre tel? Je ne sais même plus comment ça fonctionnait dans Phone6...


Nanardtetard a dit:


> Je pense que si les iMessages sont activés, le SMS à soi même doit être considéré comme un iMessage. Et fonctionnellement, pour un iMessage il n'y aurait pas lieu d'afficher la reponse.


Ca rejoint ce que tu dis...?


Jura39 a dit:


> Logiquement tu dois pouvoir t'envoyer un sms


... mais ça ne rejoint pas ce que toi tu dis... (et qui est tout aussi logique)

J'adoooore poser des colles... (en plus je fais pas exprès (Saint-Silex pardonnez-moi!) )

Ce soir je m'éloigne un peu plus de la civilisation , je vais tester les messages, fb, Messenger... là-bas... (naaaaan, je suis pas parano, j'ai juste le chic malchance!)

Zeb


----------



## Zebrinha (5 Octobre 2021)

Je n'ai que très peu testé l'appareil photo pour le moment, mais je vois déjà une sacré qualité sans réglages ni rien...!
J'ai hâte d'essayer "en vrai"!


----------



## love_leeloo (5 Octobre 2021)

je viens de m'envoyer un iMessage avec  mon iPhone 12 Pro, ça marche, il est marqué comme lu


----------



## Zebrinha (5 Octobre 2021)

Hello @love_leeloo 


love_leeloo a dit:


> je viens de m'envoyer un iMessage avec mon iPhone 12 Pro, ça marche, il est marqué comme lu


M'enfin?!


----------



## love_leeloo (5 Octobre 2021)

crée un nouveau SMS, tape ton n° chiffre apres chiffre et envoie le message.

tu le reçois ?


----------



## Zebrinha (5 Octobre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> crée un nouveau SMS, tape ton n° chiffre apres chiffre et envoie le message.
> 
> tu le reçois ?


Oui! Tout à fait!!


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Et merci à @Jura39


C'est pas Romuald qui a trouvé la solution ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> je viens de m'envoyer un iMessage avec  mon iPhone 12 Pro, ça marche, il est marqué comme lu


Idem pour moi pas de soucis


----------



## Zebrinha (5 Octobre 2021)

Hello @Toum'aï 


Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est pas@ Romuald qui a trouvé la solution ?


Je crois qu'il y a un peu tout le monde... ! Et j'ai remercié tout le monde, si si!


----------



## Zebrinha (5 Octobre 2021)

Je crois que je vais arrêter de me poser des questions, de toutes façons, j'ai plus de place sur les murs de ma caverne pour graver toutes les réponses....


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Je crois que je vais arrêter de me poser des questions, de toutes façons, j'ai plus de place sur les murs de ma caverne pour graver toutes les réponses....


Prend des photos


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Octobre 2021)

Envoie un sms


----------



## Vinzzz25 (6 Octobre 2021)

*Zebinha *tu devrais faire un bouquin de tes mésaventures !


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Je crois que je vais arrêter de me poser des questions, de toutes façons, j'ai plus de place sur les murs de ma caverne pour graver toutes les réponses....


Si tu ne venais pas régulièrement avec tes petits problèmes, on s'ennuierait ferme. Avec toi, on sait qu'à un moment ou à un autre que la lumière jaillira _(de ta petite cervelle)_ !


----------



## Zebrinha (9 Octobre 2021)

Hello @Vinzzz25 et @Locke et tout le monde!
Arf, ravie que mes mésaventures zebrihniennes et préhistoriques vous amusent!
Après coup je rigole beaucoup aussi!    un peu moins avant, quand je pige rien, c'est certain!
"Tout va bien à bord" iPhone 12Pro fonctionne, les photos sont chouettes et j'essaie, quand j'ai 5 mn, de comprendre le reste, de toutes façons, c'est toujours pareil (surtout avec ceux qui manient essentiellement du silex), on utilise toujours bien peu des possibilités de tous ces équipements.

Portez-vous bien!
Zeb (Alors ce soir, chasse au mammouth ou à l'aurochs? j'hésite....)


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2021)

Zebrinha a dit:


> c'est toujours pareil (surtout avec ceux qui manient essentiellement du silex)


En France, l'art a commencé dans la grotte de Lascaux, ton cas n'est pas désespéré.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2021)

@Zebrinha

Profite en bien


----------



## Locke (10 Octobre 2021)

Hé, ho, Zebrinha le zebnosaure, juste comme ça, regarde cette petite vidéo en réponse        #4 ça te servira ou pas ou lorsque tu changeras de nouveau d'iPhone.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2021)

Ca serait bien qu'il garde le sien quelques temps


----------

